# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  single toilet room.. how far up should we tile?

## havabeer

hi everyone i have a bit of a design question about tiles 
we about to re-tile our toilet to match the adjacent bath room. the room is just a single toilet about 1.7m x 1m 
my question is about how far up do we tile to purely for aesthetics?? 
at the moment its just one tile up from the floor around the edge. but we're tiling to the roof in all the other bathrooms, should we tile to the roof in the toilet to match it in?? i've been told just half way/light switch height is where i should be heading.  
below is a picture of the concerning room

----------


## davegol

Tile to the ceiling if you can afford it, or 1.2m if you can't. When little boys spray it's a lot easier to clean tiles than plasterboard. 
Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920  using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

I think tiles to ceiling is bit claustrophobic in a small area.  Prefer the look of partial or halfway as you say.

----------


## davegol

it all depends on the tile. 
a large tile (300x600) placed vertically can actually make a room feel bigger.
horizontally will make the room feel longer.
small format tiles (200x200 or smaller) will make the room feel claustrophobic.

----------


## phild01

Agree with 600x300 white.  Did this in my smaller bathroom vertically, and it enhanced a feeling of space. :2thumbsup:

----------


## woodchip

600x300 are great, I'd split some down to 600x150, then use that as a skirt, & tile from floor to under architrave behind toilet, that would be the cheapest way, while still having a classy look.

----------


## havabeer

my OCD girlfriend would require the tiles to be the same as the others we're purchasing, which are 300 x 600. 
i think up to the window might be the best bet

----------


## phild01

Do you think trimming with a dado rail would look any good!

----------


## davegol

ours are trimmed with a stainless steel 'tile edge'. 
looks great.
we even splashed out ('scuse the pun) and tiled the back wall of the toilet in a mosaic tile. 
It was the same feature we used in the bathroom and ensuite to tie it all together. looks awesome.

----------


## phild01

> ours are trimmed with a stainless steel 'tile edge'. 
> looks great.

  Was it definitely stainless steel?  Wondering if retro-fitted as I have another area that needs tidying up.
The profiles I found were plastic or aluminium, chrome, satin chrome or powder coat.  I chose a square, rather than bullnose, white powder coat and looks brilliant on the tiles I mentioned earlier.

----------


## Gaza

> Was it definitely stainless steel?  Wondering if retro-fitted as I have another area that needs tidying up.
> The profiles I found were plastic or aluminium, chrome, satin chrome or powder coat.  I chose a square, rather than bullnose, white powder coat and looks brilliant on the tiles I mentioned earlier.

  
We use stainless all the time or ally depending in look we are after 
Can't be retro fitted easy as it gets putting in as tilling unless you modify it   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

